# who else has gone back to COD 4 ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i think that's pretty much it for me and cod 5.no huge reasoning really, other than i just prefer 4,and after going back onto it to play with a friend who doesnt own 5 i realise just how much nicer 4 is.sure you can get in vehicles,but it just doesnt have that magic element of 4 imho.anyone else with me ?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i havent got either yet - think ill get 5 tho as its ww2


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

never left it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Spent a happy 20 mins on COD5 this am before going to my folks. Pwning the xmas noobs was so much fun - lambs to the slaughter bless em


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Spent a happy 20 mins on COD5 this am before going to my folks. Pwning the xmas noobs was so much fun - lambs to the slaughter bless em


PMSL

It was so funny doing this y'day...

I joined a game of headquarters and it was 6 vs 6 and all but 2 people (Me and 1 other) were rank 1 and brand new to the game lol.

Me and the other chap got 40+ kills and i got killed 4 times and 2 were lucky grenade lobs :lol:

Bless them


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am very familiar with cod4 and all of the weapons. The best maps IMO are "Strike" and "Crash" probably because they are most relevant to modern life today.

I should enjoy COD5 more, as it's ww2 and I played RTCW to death but i'm just not into it yet..


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I hate the COD games.. my brother is really highly ranked in it and Halo 3 though!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought i was going to revert back but i am stuck right into COD5 now and i love it. It is a difficult game IMO if you came from COD4.

The most frustrating thing for me at first was the guns being harder to aim with and having less power etc etc.

However i use the PPSH as a primary, and springfield sniper as secondry on the overkill perk :thumb:

Might not prestige again as it does my head in trying to get all the guns again lol

COD5 all the way


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got back into CoD5 a few weeks back but it's annoyed me a lot since then especially trying to level up the single shot rifles since they don't work half the time. There are too many problems and the weapons are too out of balance for it to compete with CoD4.


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Im on level 10 of my prestige just working on my challenges no and unlocks for weapons


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i still cant believe the glitches havent been patched on castle etc to be honest.and there is another cheat that allows you to carry 3 weapons as opposed to 2 with overkill.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

after taking cod5 out for possibly first time since I bought it to watch a DVD today, I thought I'd put cod4 in and have a go on that, and tbh I know ww2 weapons were real lol, but I like the current feel of MP5 P90 M16A, also granades better etc.

I find on Cod5 I'm only using double barrell shotgun or mp40 once i've done the challenges on the weapons I've got. I'm only on level 38 but it seems like I'm always playing castle, dome or outskirts?


----------

